# Hello from Indiana



## pwoller (Jul 20, 2009)

Great forum you guys have here.  This all started when I bought a CharGriller from Menards.  I have a bit of an obsession with modifying perfectly good things and when I found out that I could add a smoker box to the grill I was hooked.  So far I have smoked 2 sets of ribs and a couple of chickens, the ribs were ok and the chickens were great.  Now when we go to the grocery store all I can think about is what I can smoke on the grill.  Anyways I'll thank everyone now for all of the advise that you give me in the future.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us. Wait it gets worse before long you won't even wait to get to the store to think about whats next 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 You'll find lots of good info and some great recipes here. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## billbo (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## bassman (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF.  You've found the right place for all your smoking information.


----------



## fired up (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome aboard from a fellow Hoosier! Where in Indiana are you?


----------



## rio_grande (Jul 20, 2009)

Brad beat me to it,,, Welcome and where are you from..


----------



## irishteabear (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## pwoller (Jul 20, 2009)

Northside of Indianapolis.  Where do you guys get your smoking wood around here?  I've been checking craigslist but haven't really found any thing yet.


----------



## fired up (Jul 20, 2009)

Howdy neighbor. I usually get my wood chips and chunks from kroger or lowes.


----------



## pwoller (Jul 20, 2009)

I've gotten mine from Kroger, seems like with all of the storms we have around here that smoking wood should be available?


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 20, 2009)

Glad to have you here...


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF.  Glad you're here.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 20, 2009)

First off welcome to SMF. You'll like it here there are alot of good people with alot of help and recipes to share. If you think you have the bug Like piney said it gets worse and believe me it will soon you will even want to take pictures of your food. You will fall alsleep thinking about smoking things. then you'll try to figure out how to smoke something for breakfast, lunch, and dinner. But it a good thing. so Happy Smokin


----------



## trashcan (Jul 20, 2009)

Man oh Man. Did you buy the right rig or what... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...hargriller+mod. Once you start screwing around with these things you just can't stop.

Mine's name is Calliope.
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g5...t/IMG_8101.jpg


----------



## rickw (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.


----------



## pwoller (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm really happy with it.   I bought the propane version cooked a ribeye on it and remembered why I didnt like propane.  Looked like it could of been in a magazine but didn't taste nearly as good as over charcoal.  Did some internet reading about the chargriller and then called them to see if the side box would work on my model.  Now I have the convinience of propane and the taste of charcoal or smoke.  I really got lucky.  I bought it because it felt really well constructed.  

So Lowes only has hickory and misquite wood.  Where can I get some differant types of wood to try?  In Indiana?


----------



## grothe (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcome aboard pwoller!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 21, 2009)

welcome to SMF. Glad to have you here


----------



## bigsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## smokinatthebeach (Jul 21, 2009)

I used to live in Indy, NE side Castleton!!!  Went to LN


----------



## rio_grande (Jul 21, 2009)

Try Gander mountain, they are not far from you. I have been trying to score some pecan for a while now with no luck.


----------



## rivet (Jul 21, 2009)

Great to have another member of the bunch! Welcome to the funsite!


----------



## pwoller (Jul 22, 2009)

Basically my backyard.


----------



## pwoller (Jul 22, 2009)

I thought about them, they have a pretty good section for outdoor cooking.  If you find some pecan let me know.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for joining us at the SMF. Keep up the good smokes, plenty of summer left to enjoy. It's all good my friend.


----------

